# O&w M4 First Thoughts



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello all!

I received my M4 form Roy 4 weeks ago (very speedy and helpful service - thank you







) I've worn an Omega Speedmaster every day for the past 11 years and fancied a change. I was hanging my nose over a Seiko RAF/RN chrono and whilst researching this came across O&W and RLT. The rest is history...

I'm extremely impressed with the M4. Whilst the finish isn't quite up to the Omega standard it isn't far off, which for Â£150 is remarkable! It is certainly a more comfortable watch to wear and looks fantastic on the wrist. Time keeping is excellent averaging a loss of 2 seconds a day over the past 4 weeks and I love the red dot on the second hand... As for durability only time will tell but it seems very sturdy.

Now shall I buy the Cougar next or maybe a Pilot or perhaps...?

I knew I shouldn't have got into this, I'm bad enough with cameras









Adam


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Adam.

The O&W Pilot is a beauty...I don't have one myself (yet), and I missed out on JoTs, but I've seen a couple of photos posted by others, and it looks really good.

Just make sure you leave one for me...









Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Adam









O&W makes some real fine watches,IMO you cannot go wrong with any one of their range.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Adam, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The M5 is very similar, and easily one of my best watches. Wore mine in India and it stood up to some extreme heat, and never strayed from its 3 s + per day.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Adam.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Adam,

If your seriously after another diver Roy's own RLT diver should be with us soon (he says hopefully).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm still trying to find hands for it PG but the dials are been made as we speak, err write.


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I look forward to seeing the RLT diver.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome Adam.

I have not been here long myself, but can vouch that everyone here is very welcoming.









My first watch from Roy was also an M4 and was also after having to give up an Omega; an SMP auto. Gutted I can tell you.









However, The M4 is a worthy replacement. I quite fancy a Cougar myself to, but the M2 also catches my eye. Also and like many others, I can't wait to see the RLT Diver.


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

I could never give up my Omega







, It's been with me too long


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it's a nice watch.

do you have your own pics?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Adam

Glad you like your O & W, unbeatable for the price IMO.

I see you wore a Speedmaster for 11 years so obviously a man of impeccable taste.









Which model was it?

If you like Speedmasters have a look at my website.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

I think the M4 is a lovely bit of kit and such good value. You just can't go wrong at the price.

Ah..you had a Speedmaster, I've got the reduced version myself, because I managed to pick up a good second-hand piece..but would really like full size manual version.


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> I see you wore a Speedmaster for 11 years so obviously a man of impeccable taste.


I still do! I don't think I could ever be parted from it







though the M4 is getting much more wrist time now; which is why I bought it







And impeccable taste?...but of course







Not sure what model it is. When I bought it I was 21 and had only ever worn Casios. I knew I wanted a chronograph and I knew I liked this one so I bought it







Never gave a thought to what model it might be - in my ignorance I thought a Speedmaster was a Speedmaster - D'oh! Stupid! So 11 years have passed, I'm a lot wiser but still don't know which model it is











> I think the M4 is a lovely bit of kit and such good value. You just can't go wrong at the price.


Iagree







It's super. Though I'm starting to wish I'd waited a while now that I've seen a pic of the new O&W diver - isn't it always the way?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Adam,there is always one we wished we had held out for







You mentioned you wanted a Cougar so why not buy the new one instead?

I have seen a pic of it,not too much different from the M series,but I like it and would buy one


----------



## Adambo (Apr 4, 2004)

> You mentioned you wanted a Cougar so why not buy the new one instead?


My Mummy said I shouldn't visit forums like this as people will try and lead me astray







Where's my credit card....?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

